# Phillip Seymour Hoffman dead at 46



## Old Hipster (Feb 3, 2014)

The needle and the damage done.

http://news.msn.com/pop-culture/police-philip-seymour-hoffman-dead-of-apparent-overdose?gt1=51501

He was a great actor, but didn't seem to have a good grip on his life. And what a sad ending, found dead with a needle stuck in your arm.

I sound like a hard ass, but I don't have much pity for the rich and famous and talented who can't cope and turn to drugs.

Look what the rest of us have to do to survive.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 3, 2014)

I tend to agree OH, especially as I didn't know who he was..


----------



## Old Hipster (Feb 3, 2014)

He was a very accomplished actor and I did enjoy his perfomance in any film I saw him in. Especially his portrayl of Truman Capote.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/02/02/philip-seymour-hoffman-movies_n_4713909.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> I sound like a hard ass, but I don't have much pity for the rich and famous and talented who can't cope and turn to drugs.
> 
> Look what the rest of us have to do to survive.



/\/\/\ This, in spades.

Just another fat comedian OD.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 3, 2014)

How come the good ones die while the talentless go on being famous for being famous?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2014)

That Guy said:


> How come the good ones die while the talentless go on being famous for being famous?



*Kardashian Sisters Dead of Badonkadonk Hemorrhage *

Hollywood (AP)

The Kardashian sisters, Kim, Kourtney and Khloe, died early this morning from massive badonkadonk hemorrhages, according to the celebrity website HooCares.com.

"We felt a shaking and then heard a loud explosion", said Sven Artisian, who lives down the street from the Kardashian kompound. "We just thought it was that damned radioactive stuff washing up on shore again".

First responders describe a scene of unimaginable horror at the sisters' house, with pieces of badonkadonk hanging off trees and porticoes. "I've been a para-fireman for 70 years, and I never saw nuthin' like this!" sobbed Ernest Smokestomper, a member of the exclusive Kardashian Fire Department's Rescue #5 unit. 

The sisters' remains will experience multiple wardrobe malfunctions at the next Oscars award ceremony. In lieu of flowers friends are asked to contribute to the BRA (Badonkadonk Research Association).


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 3, 2014)

:lofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2014)

It's a shame he left us at such a young age...but we all know, you play, you pay.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2014)

Sifu, I'd rather be around when Mt. St. Helens blows, less irritating to the eyes.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 3, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sifu, I'd rather be around when Mt. St. Helens blows, less irritating to the eyes.



I can agree with that having actually experienced Mt. St Helens blowing...I'd almost rather have steak knives poked in both of my eyes than to watch those trashy big butted women that are attention hoes.   I ask you, who cares!

As for the Hollyweirdo's croaking over from drug overdoses, I've said it before, it's natures way of culling the weak from the herd.  Again, who cares?


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 3, 2014)

_See Kanye is upset because Vogue didn't put his wife on the front page, who in the hell do they think they are, and the media can't get enough of them, what for "MONEY"_:fword:


----------



## DorothyinOz (Feb 3, 2014)

Sad about his death.  I didn't know he had a drug problem.


----------



## Old Hipster (Feb 4, 2014)

DorothyinOz said:


> Sad about his death. I didn't know he had a drug problem.


He was obviously a troubled man. An accomplished actor, who from all appearances, he should have had the world on a string. Fame and fortune is not enough of a high for some people.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 4, 2014)

It is reported that he had 70 packs of heroin in his apartment....
why buy them all, or was it an accident?


----------



## That Guy (Feb 4, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> Fame and fortune is not enough of a high for some people.



Sometimes, it's just too much.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 4, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> It is reported that he had 70 packs of heroin in his apartment....
> why buy them all, or was it an accident?



He had a mean monkey on his back and when you can afford to keep the poison flowing you grab all you can.  There are many wealthy addicts maintaining who rarely fall to the depth of our usual street junkie.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 4, 2014)

I am not really naive; just that I have only dealt with street junkies; except for when Marianne Faithful was a regular customer!

I have always run a mile from all illegal substances, because I wanted to keep my job.
now I suppose, it doesn't matter any more!


----------



## Old Hipster (Feb 5, 2014)

Here's some more info on his death..He most def had a death wish, holding that much. E-gads!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-26044915

Remember kids..Smack is whack! and so is crack!


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 17, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> The needle and the damage done.
> 
> http://news.msn.com/pop-culture/police-philip-seymour-hoffman-dead-of-apparent-overdose?gt1=51501
> 
> ...



I agree with you. I have experienced all kinds of hell from a child to the present, and never even ONE time did I turn to hard drugs.


----------

